# Top Gear: licenziato Jeremy Clarkson



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2015)

Dopo giorni di attesa,è finalmente arrivata la conferma: Jeremy Clarkson è stato licenziato dalla BBC.
Tutto ciò è conseguenza di un violento litigio con uno dei produttori del programma dopo la registrazione di un episodio. Clarkson avrebbe perfino colpito il produttore,prima di essere bloccato dai presenti.
Poco dopo l'uscita della notizia,James May ha dichiarato che lui,Jeremy e Richard Hammond sono un "pacchetto unico",lasciando intuire che siamo giunti alla fine di un'era televisiva durata quasi tredici anni.
Tuttavia,pare che alcuni network internazionali come Netflix siano interessati ad ingaggiare i tre presentatori ed a ricreare una propria versione di Top Gear. Con circa 350 milioni di spettatori,Top Gear è il programma televisivo più visto al mondo e rappresenta un boccone succulento per le multinazionali dell'intrattenimento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2015)

Da fan sfegatato,devo dire che sono in lutto. La decisione era nell'aria,e direi che è anche giusta.
Ora speriamo che Netflix o HBO colgano la palla al balzo,perché un mondo senza Top Gear non va bene.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Marzo 2015)

Io avevo sentito che era stato mandato via per parole razziste o cose del genere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io avevo sentito che era stato mandato via per parole razziste o cose del genere.



Lo "scandalo" razzista,montato ad arte dai giornali,gli era costato l'ultimo avvertimento.
Il litigio con il produttore ha costretto la BBC a farlo fuori.


----------



## Marilson (26 Marzo 2015)

qui parlano che tutto il pacchetto vada a Sky, autogol clamoroso di BBC. Inutile dire che non si e' parlato d'altro continuamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo giorni di attesa,è finalmente arrivata la conferma: Jeremy Clarkson è stato licenziato dalla BBC.
> Tutto ciò è conseguenza di un violento litigio con uno dei produttori del programma dopo la registrazione di un episodio. Clarkson avrebbe perfino colpito il produttore,prima di essere bloccato dai presenti.
> Poco dopo l'uscita della notizia,James May ha dichiarato che lui,Jeremy e Richard Hammond sono un "pacchetto unico",lasciando intuire che siamo giunti alla fine di un'era televisiva durata quasi tredici anni.
> Tuttavia,pare che alcuni network internazionali come Netflix siano interessati ad ingaggiare i tre presentatori ed a ricreare una propria versione di Top Gear. Con circa 350 milioni di spettatori,Top Gear è il programma televisivo più visto al mondo e rappresenta un boccone succulento per le multinazionali dell'intrattenimento.



Top Gear è un programma eccezionale e anche se ha dei costi di produzione enormi è sicuramente un pacchetto che non si lascerà morire..inoltre concordo con quanto detto da James May, il pacchetto è da prendere chiavi in mano così com'è..è l'alchimia perfetta tra i tre a renderlo speciale..infatti basta vedere le altre versioni di top gear scopiazzate per capire che se togli uno dei tre (tanto più Jeremy Clarkson) il programma non ha più senso..la BBC qui ha fatto una boiata enorme anche se a volte è giusto mettere i principi davanti ai guadagni..


----------



## Milo (28 Marzo 2015)

Capisco che andava punito, ma cavolo, fategli una sanzione, una sospensione, ma in questo modo è un suicidio.

Ho letto che c'era una petizione dei fan ed erano arrivati a cifre da capogiro!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Aprile 2015)

Alla storia del pugno ci credo solo se ha colpito qualcuno che era veramente molto importante. Perché se avesse colpito "uno qualsiasi" son certo che non l'avrebbero licenziato. Ma siamo sicuri che abbia veramente colpito qualcuno? Magari hanno solo montato un caso, come fecero per le sciocchezze razziste! Secondo me ha pestato i piedi a qualche personaggio importante della BBC e l'hanno fatto fuori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Alla storia del pugno ci credo solo se ha colpito qualcuno che era veramente molto importante. Perché se avesse colpito "uno qualsiasi" son certo che non l'avrebbero licenziato. Ma siamo sicuri che abbia veramente colpito qualcuno? Magari hanno solo montato un caso, come fecero per le sciocchezze razziste! Secondo me ha pestato i piedi a qualche personaggio importante della BBC e l'hanno fatto fuori.



Era un personaggio parecchio scomodo per la BBC,ma allo stesso tempo portava milioni e milioni di sterline nelle casse dell'azienda.
Il pugno c'è stato e non è nemmeno stato rifilato ad un pezzo grosso. C'erano i sindacati ed i giornali a rompere le palle,la BBC aveva le mani legate.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Era un personaggio parecchio scomodo per la BBC,ma allo stesso tempo portava milioni e milioni di sterline nelle casse dell'azienda.
> Il pugno c'è stato e non è nemmeno stato rifilato ad un pezzo grosso. C'erano i sindacati ed i giornali a rompere le palle,la BBC aveva le mani legate.



Scusami, ma perché era un personaggio scomodo per la BBC? Chiedo perché forse mi sono perso qualcosa. Ho capito, ci credo che c'erano sindacati etc.. Se avessero voluto salvarlo il modo per farlo l'avrebbero trovato, almeno credo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma perché era un personaggio scomodo per la BBC? Chiedo perché forse mi sono perso qualcosa. Ho capito, ci credo che c'erano sindacati etc.. Se avessero voluto salvarlo il modo per farlo l'avrebbero trovato, almeno credo.



Non era controllabile. Faceva e diceva quello che voleva e negli anni ha accumulato diversi "casi" che gli sono costati parecchi richiami. Il caso del razzismo (ripeto,montato ad arte) gli era ufficialmente costato l'ultimo richiamo. Fidati,non potevano assolutamente salvarlo.


----------

